# Troy Bilt 2410 Storm



## gibbywmu (Dec 18, 2017)

Hi Everyone,


Picked this up yesterday for a great deal, only $149! The guy didn't want to mess with it, as it had a broken recoil. I simply drained all the bad gas out of the tank, as well as the carb (it was yellow and nasty, clearly they didn't do maintenance). The oil was pretty bad too so I went ahead and changed that out. All I had to do was connect an extension cord, and she fired right up! Very happy to get this for this price. I've inspected everything else including the belts and underneath shaft/gears, everything is ok.


The only thing I would like to do, is in the spring maybe repaint the scoup, auguer, and impeller. There is rust starting on the edges of all of those pieces. Is the easiest thing to just grind it off and repaint those small sections? Or should I repaint everything? Was going to pick up some of that Krylon Farm Equipment Red Paint and touch it up, or repaint the whole thing is necessary. I'm going to have to disassemble and remove the auger and impeller so I can get to the rusted areas.


Any suggestions appreciated!


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

I think you did pretty good! She needs a little lovin' but I think she will treat you well. Nice find for this time of year!


----------



## gibbywmu (Dec 18, 2017)

Thanks so much Gibbs! I thought the same thing! Couldn't believe he was practically giving it away for $149, just because of a broken recoil! (Hello! It has Electric Start! LOL). 



I'm thinking as soon as it gets warm, I'll power wash it, then disassemble the chute, auger, and impeller. I'll take my angle grinder to the rusted areas, as well as use a Flapdisk. Not sure whether to repaint the entire thing or just hit the areas that are rusted? Which are mainly on the edges???


----------

